# Partial Albino



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

[siteimg]5318[/siteimg]

Didn't realize this was a partial albino when I put him in the bag as the dogs were hot on another rooster. As I started to dress this young rooster (all white meat) I saw the white feathers instead of buff. There was a snow white hen in this slough several years back, maybe decended from recent game farm stock.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Did you try the corn stubble thing we were talking about?


----------



## kevin.k (Dec 31, 2005)

i saw a albino opening weekend but it got up too far ahead of us...


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Bob, yeah, I did but it didn't work for me. The birds are there but can't get 'em to hold long enough. Might be that Sam is too close and they get nervous. I really have a hard time walking corn stubble. There is a lot of corn off now but also a fair amount tilled up. Winter storm warning in the forecast for this week.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Thats the same result I get when I try it also, I was hoping ND roosters were a little dumber than the ones in Kansas, guess that was wishful thinking :wink:

For what its worth ( not much) I've always done best in the corn stubble in the middle of the day between 12 and 2.


----------

